# It's done!! The doggie playroom is done!!



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

When our roommates moved out a week ago (leaving the house to Rob, (my OH) and I!!!) it was only a matter of time before their bedroom was turned into a doggie nursery/playroom.... 

We put blankets on the floor making cleaning easy... along with lots of doggie beds. Have plenty of crates in case a dog wants her space. Got an old baby carriage doubling as a toy box. Even a little desk to use as my "grooming center" with a grass potty patch discretely underneath it. Shelves to store my obsessive collection of dog purses... and the walls covered in various ads/posters from the tons of dog magazines my mom subscribed me to, lol. We moved Tequila's pedigree and registration paperwork in there too so it can be on display. 

Photo quality not so good, it's off my cell since my battery charger went kaput rendering both digital cameras temporarily useless lol.

(There's a cute vintage nursery scale on the grooming/desk which is how I weigh them lol.)



























I'll get better pix WITH the dogs once I can use my camera; with my cell they move too fast and it makes everything blurry, hehe. 
This room is basically our alternative to a crate... they have free run of the house anyway but it'll be nice to have a safe place for them to stay if we'll be out for an hour or two.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

lucky pooches


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome set up!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great job,they will love it


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I love it! Sooo cool


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:u know what?thats a great idea.i have a room that no ones been using n weve been trying to figure out what to do w/it.its not as large as ur room but one of my dogs should be having pups this week n itd b a great place 4 them 2 have 2 play.we have a rug in there now but,i guess,i could pull it up n put down linoleum.i even have the same white shelves u keep ur carriers on-but i have stuffed animals on them.thanx for the GREAT idea


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love the setup! I can't wait until I can make a doggy playroom..


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

So cool, I'm jealous my house is to small for a dedicated doggie room.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice job!!!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice setup. You did a nice job.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

That is wonderful. I have a dedicated chi room, but it is not so homey--more like a place for Mom to clean easily.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I really HATE the carpeting... but we rent; so I can't do much about it. I fell in love with this house because everything EXCEPT for the 2 bedrooms is hardwood floor... 

Until we can find a better solution, laying blankets over the carpet will have to suffice. At least it makes the room more comfy looking...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Really nice work.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

so Jealous!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That is so super great, I wish I had extra room for Amberleah.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

We just built a new house and we made a setup in the basement for big and little dogs for overnight and when we are not here....they have all their stuff down there and we even had a sink put in JUST for the dogs...to bathe them and to fill their water bowls. It's so nice!! I love having a place just for the dogs. So much nicer espec when we have company and the dogs need to get away!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That looks great!! Love that scale...very cute.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok that is awesome and I am in love with ur pink create!! Where did u get it from???


----------



## Taco_Pup (Mar 17, 2010)

chihuahua heaven. My mum has a similar room for her cats, hehe


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome idea. It looks so cool! I bet they are going to love it. I am jealous! Lol


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks again!! =D The pink crate I actually got from our humane society's rummage sale. I've only seen them before online and in catalogs though; I know PetsEdge has them in pink, blue and green. I couldn't resist lol.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Great set up.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

That looks great!
I have always wanted a 'dog room/playroom' but currently they have to manage with our bedroom being their playroom!
They have the run of he house along with all the cats so are always runing up and dow the stairs and round hte livig room as well.

I had a small 'argos' crate that I japlac'd pink for one of the cats....it's animals safe ad worksout cheaper than buying the crate already coloured!


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

Man I love that set up so much! I absolutely ADORE the pink crate! I am keeping my eye out at garage sales and thrift shops hoping to find one of those for Tink.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Where did you get the baby scale I would LOVE to have one since Bijoux is 8 lbs


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

That is an awesome set up!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks!! And Kelsey I didn't see your reply like nearly 2 months ago lol. But I got the baby scale at a rummage sale, it was "Fill a cart for $5" and I tossed it in. It's definitely pretty old lol. But still works!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> Thanks!! And Kelsey I didn't see your reply like nearly 2 months ago lol. But I got the baby scale at a rummage sale, it was "Fill a cart for $5" and I tossed it in. It's definitely pretty old lol. But still works!


Wow what a deal!  It costs a fortune to buy a puppy scale of off PetEdge for example. 
Even if yours isn't exactly specifically for dogs, who cares it does the job, right?!
So that's all that matters. What a lucky buy!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It was! Best part is, the rummage sale was to benefit the humane society!

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/63664-i-love-rummage-sales.html


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

That's brilliant! A win-win for both! :thumbright:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's brilliant! I love it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg that is awesome! i wish i could have a room just for dex lol


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

It's perfect--how fun for them!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I really enjoy seeing how everyone sets up their doggie area's both inside and out....always inspiring :coolwink:


----------

